# Disk Data Transfer Rate



## bigrich0086

I reinstalled windows today(vista ultiamte) and my drive has always been a 5.9 on the data and now it droped to a 5.7 i have no clue why.


Seagate - Barracuda 7200.10 Hard Drive - 360 GB - 7200 rpm - 8 MB - SATA 

what would cause it to drop from reinstalling. ive reinstalled alot and first time its droped.


----------



## DCIScouts

If you're talking about the "Windows Experience" rating, it could be an error with how Windows is reading the drive's performance abilities; or it could be that the hardware is beginning to degrade.  How old is the drive?


----------



## Geoff

Another possibility is that your hard drive was being accessed by another application during the test, your computer could have been defragmenting, indexing files, etc.


----------



## bigrich0086

the hard drivers were brand new in july when i got them


----------



## bigrich0086

heres direct link if needed bigger
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y142/bigrich0086/Computer/Capture-2.jpg


----------

